# Buying European Jerseys



## southhampton (Mar 2, 2004)

There are a few former St. Bonaventure basketball players playing in Europe and I would love to get a jersey or two but have no idea where to look. Anyone know where you can get some of these? I can give examples if that would help.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I looked into that a few years ago, and found some major clubs (both national team and club team) jerseys: a lot of Serbians and then some other big time ones. But it's not easy, and they're not cheap. Merchandising just isn't on the same level as we're used to with major U.S. sports. (And of course in a lot of these places, pro basketball isn't really a major sport at all.) What players/jerseys are you after?


----------



## southhampton (Mar 2, 2004)

luther said:


> I looked into that a few years ago, and found some major clubs (both national team and club team) jerseys: a lot of Serbians and then some other big time ones. But it's not easy, and they're not cheap. Merchandising just isn't on the same level as we're used to with major U.S. sports. (And of course in a lot of these places, pro basketball isn't really a major sport at all.) What players/jerseys are you after?


There are a couple

A Marques Green jersey from any of these

(2004-05) Chorale Roanne Basket
(2005-06) SLUC Nancy
(2006-07) CASA TED Kolejliler
(2007-08) Air Avellino 
(200 Fenerbahçe Ülker

A Tyler Relph jersey from Hamar in Iceland

An Ahmad Smith from Mar**** UCC Demons


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yikes. The current one, Ulker, would seem to be your best bet. But I can't find any merch on their official team site.


----------

